# Layout updates



## Againtrains (Mar 6, 2016)

I have made many updates to my layout, some good, some not as good......


----------



## Againtrains (Mar 6, 2016)

*woops update part*

Woops....update part, old wiring, new wiring in panel boxes.


----------



## Againtrains (Mar 6, 2016)

*Yard update*

Taking out old tracks, more holding tracks


----------



## Magic (Jan 28, 2014)

Big improvement in the electrical work.

You've got some very complex track work going there.
Going to look nice.

Magic


----------



## rwslater (Oct 25, 2017)

Great improvements on the electrical and the layout is coming along nicely.

Robert


----------



## 89Suburban (Jan 4, 2017)

Love it!


----------



## Never Get Old (Apr 16, 2016)

That is one busy railroad!

My favorite part is the trailer park. :thumbsup:

-Never Get Old


----------



## Againtrains (Mar 6, 2016)

*Trailer Park*

Still has work to be done. NOT trashy enough, needs broken down cars, pallets, etc.....


----------



## BobS (Jun 18, 2015)

You have done well, pilgrim. Keep at it.


----------



## Spence (Oct 15, 2015)

Very nice. :thumbsup:


----------

